# Really Funny Story II, ablack6596 Revenge!



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

Heres a thread for ablack6596's story which he started on the other Funny Story thread but we had to move because 2 stories would be confusing.

Remember, put the story in brakets


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm still not getting this why can't he make his own thread...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

Because I want the posts and I sort of kicked his story off the first threadfirst thread


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm making really funny story III.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

lol, I think the first reason first and formost, COME ON AIM DAN!


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

[One day Herve was walking down the street heading for the Macworld Expo when all of the sudden he saw Steve Jobs in a limo with a green rabbit driving and Bill Gates in a tank sneaking up behind...]


I hope ablack doesn't mind I posted his story for him because he wasn't doing it and I can't let dan get to far ahead of me with posts lol.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

Cool!

If ablack doesn't show up soon I think this thread is going to die

If he doesn't post his story soon I'm going to do it for him



> lol, I think the first reason first and formost, COME ON AIM DAN!



What?!?


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

I just posted his story lol, and dan open aim and im me because im bored out of my mind ok?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

[Knowing tha Bill gates was after the formula for the DRWN-COKO542 Super Weapon, Herve stepped on the gas. "Not get me, a tree in my yard, Gates look at stop flowers"  Harnessing the powers of the 4 elements, Herve summoned the mighty beast, MAKOR]


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 3, 2002)

Well I am here


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

ummm... I thought herve was walking...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

> dan open aim and im me because im bored out of my mind ok?



Are you on? I'm on Adium and your not showing up your SN is Gamedog2112 right

[MAKOR roared but Gates shot a antimatter bomb at it from his tank.]


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

Herve should seriously post something in this thread. Meanwhile, I will translate it to french and german and italian...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

> ummm... I thought herve was walking...



He was, but on a treadmill powered car, when he saw Bill Gates he switched to main power to get away

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

Naaah, just french and back:

[Un jour Herve descendait le titre de rue pour le Macworld Expo quand toute la soudain il a vu les travaux de Steve dans un limo avec un lapin vert conduisant et Bill Gates dans un réservoir partant furtivement vers le haut derrière...]

[One Herve day descended the title from street for Macworld Expo when all it suddenly it saw work of Steve in a limo with a green rabbit leading and Bill Gates in a tank leaving furtively upwards behind...]


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

hehe, dan you sure your connected I know I am and your not on right now... Try disconnecting and reconnecting.


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

[Savoir le tha Bill Gates était après la formule pour Drwn-coko542 l'arme superbe, Herve a fait un pas sur le gaz.  "ne pas m'obtenir, un arbre en ma cour, portes regardent l'arrêt fleurit" armant les puissances des 4 éléments, Herve a rassemblé la bête puissante, MAKOR]

[To know the tha Bill Gates was after the formula for Drwn-coko542 the superb weapon, Herve took a step on gas.  "not to obtain to me, a tree in my court, doors look at the stop flowers" arming the powers with the 4 elements, Herve gathered the powerful animal, MAKOR]


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

[MAKOR a hurlé mais les portes ont tiré une bombe d'antimatter à elle de son réservoir.]

[MAKOR howled but the doors drew a bomb of antimatter to it from its tank.]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

[The bomb hit and MAKOR started to fall, but Steve Jobs combined his power with the green rabit and healed MAKOR who attacked Bill Gated who just barely escaped by turning his tank into a rocket ship. Meanwhile, the green rabit was distracted and Jobs'  limo drove off a cliff!!!]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

> hehe, dan you sure your connected I know I am and your not on right now... Try disconnecting and reconnecting.



I am and I did, do you have the right screen name? Its "divibisan"

[Hereve tried to rescue him but he was too far away. Could this be the end for Apple?!?!?!]


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

[Le coup de bombe et le MAKOR ont commencé à tomber, mais les travaux de Steve ont combiné sa puissance avec le rabit vert et ont guéri MAKOR qui a attaqué la facture à déchenchements périodiques qui juste à peine échappé en transformant son réservoir en bateau de fusée.  En attendant, le rabit vert a été distrait et le limo des travaux a chassé une falaise!!!]

[The blow of bomb and the MAKOR started to fall, but work of Steve combined its power with the green rabit and cured MAKOR which attacked the periodic invoice with déchenchements which just hardly escaped by transforming its tank into boat of rocket.  While waiting, the green rabit was distracted and the limo of work drove out a cliff!!!]


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

Translations are getting too tiresome. 

I will stop them.


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

[It is not the end for Apple! xoot activated the limo's rockets using remote apple events and the limo propelled itself back onto the ground.]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

[Where Gates was waiting for him. Bill fired his mind control ray at Steve, but Herve carried him to safety with his jetpack, but the beam hit the city turning all the people there into Microsoft zombies!]


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

["Argh!" yelled xoot, as Herve told him what had happened. But xoot was a master in these types of devices (mind control rays, other stuff rays, etc.), so he equipped himself, Herve and Jobs with 2 VisiGoths (machine guns that fire plasma bullets), 1 Electron Ram (a machine that can knock down walls), 1 Zap Gun, 1 Small Zap Gun (used for cutting stuff), one missile launcher, one missile control pad (to control the missile), one electronic handheld device with mac os x, and one cell phone.]


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

["Oh, yeah! That's what I forgot!" xoot yelled, and equipped each of them with a plasma shield.]


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

They went to attack bill and found microsoft zombies infesting the city. They went in with the plasma rifles and were just going to finish the last couple currently attacking them off when xoot heard. dananananana BATMAN. He stuck his hand into his backpack finding the cellphone in the clutter of destructive weapons.

"Hello?" Xoot said. Are you intrested in getting a free 12 month subscription to the new york times all you have to d---...."
"cling"

He hung up just as he was knocked out by a zombie.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

[Almost as soon as he finished this, Gates' zombies attacked. Herve, xoot, and Jobs started shooting, but there were too many! Just as they were about to be killed by the massing hoards, divibisan transported them to his ship. "You cannot defeat them on your own. To do so would be suicide. to defeat them you must master the power of the three sages control, alt, and deletimanious (called delete for short)"


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

uhh we both posted how about everyone but xoot got away and xoot has been captured we have to save him. We have to stay consistent ok?


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

I think this should be a book 

["How old are you?" asked xoot.
"I am 17346," answered divibisan.
"Ahhh, so that's how you know so much," smirked xoot. xoot rummaged in his backpack to find his palm pilot. Luckily, it was there. He turned it on, and Windows XP loaded.
"Who the **** did this?!" yelled xoot.]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

> uhh we both posted how about everyone but xoot got away and xoot has been captured we have to save him



It is consisant, just as xoot was knocked out by the zombies divibisan saved them by transporting them to his ship

[Control lives far to the north, in Redmond, while alt lives in the south, noone has seen delete for many years.]


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

WE"RE GETTING LOST HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

ok.


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

We need to bring Jobs in this!

["Ok, how about we go to the secret Apple HQ in Redmond, and we will start things off from there?" asked Jobs.
"Great idea," answered divibian.]


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

What happened to xp?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

[On the way there they were attacked by Gate Zombies. By calculating the equation of a circle in standard form, divibisan was able to shoot them down and get to Apple HQ safely]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

[Meanwhile, unbenoanced to anyone, xoot had been infected by a mind control virus by his laptop and was now the willing slave to Bill Gates!]


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

[As they entered many appleites quickly ushered them down the halls, as they were caught in the sea of bodies until they got to steves desk on it was a dell...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

[Safe in his secret lair, Bill Gates watched the interior of secret apple HQ through xoot's eyes. "Your time will come too, my good friend Steve Jobs! Ahhahahahahaha!!!"]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

> hey got to gates desk on it was a dell..



They're at Apple HQ, not Microsoft


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm going to be ives now.

[Ives came out of a back room and after learning the situation decided to join this newest fight against microsoft. Divibisan noted the dell and contained himself but made a mental note to tell appleturns.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry meant steve remember the rumor? Too much gates and jobs!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

[At appleturns, the staff read the message from Ives detailing Apple's new secret plan. looking up from the computer, red eyes glowing, the said in a sinister voice "Ha, Ha, Ha!! Our master Gates will be pleased to hear this information! Ha, Ha, Ha!!"]


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

DONT EVEN SAY THAT!!!! ITS HERESY!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

Please, No irrelevant posts without story


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm not getting this anymore ives giving away info?


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

[In the halls of Apple HQ, divibisan was approached by a masked figure who offered him 2 million dollars to side with Gates]


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

I think this is dieing see ya. I'll be at 3.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

> I'm not getting this anymore ives giving away info?



He doesn't mean to, but Gates used his mind control on appleturns

["NO!! SPY!!!" he yelled, and grabbed his gun and forced the spy to tell him Gate's plan]


----------



## simX (Apr 3, 2002)

Maybe you guys should stop for a while and wait for OTHER (read that word again) people to post.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

OK, no more story posts for me or gamedog for a day

why don't you post something?


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *
> 
> He doesn't mean to, but Gates used his mind control on appleturns
> ...



Wow! were you guys up all night?
[when he heard of Gates plan everything became very clear to him to finally stop Microsoft he would have to...]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

[Fight his way into Microsoft HQ in Redmond and capture Bill Gates before his plan could come to fruition.  The defences there were too strong to beat on his own, but by harnessing the power of control, alt and delete, the three sages mentioned earlier, he might have a chance]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

[To reach control divibisan, Herve, xoot, and Steve Jobs will have too fight their way through The Valley of the Gate (Redmond) to reach Canada and then race along the Alaskan Highway to Nome where control lives in a shack.  When they're all packed they get into Hereve's treadmill car and start running.  Soon they are in the center of Redmond and the Microsoft zombies attack. Everyone pulls out their weapons, but they don't work!! The zombies close in and it looks like the end when Steve Jobs projects a RDF from his turtleneck of a brick wall in front of the zombies, stopping them in their tracks and letting the party get away. Meanwhile on the Alaskan highway...]


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

[xoot secretly transported himself to the Alaskan highway to get rid of the virus that Gates had put on him. Het fought it and fought it and finally got it off. But now he had secret powers. He could make stuff happen by just focusing his mind on it. He quickly teleported himself back.]


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

unbenounced to anyone... a ghostly almost phantasmal goat apears by xoots side, it looks up... burps ... then starts consuming the left leg of xoot... as gates screams all girly like in his way at the sight of the blood xoot uses his mid  power and turns the goat into a poptart... then eats the breakfast treat... but a strange thing happens, satan apears and demands that his poptart be returned...


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

[Also using his mind powers, xoot vomits the pop tart, reconstructs it and gives it to satan. Then he picks up his VisiGoth and fires it at Gates.]

Put your story in brackets, spoptart!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

[Gates uses what's left of the virus in xoot to drain all of his mind powers perminetly and use them to escape. Xoot is now free from Gates' control, but he no longer has mind powers and Gates has disappeared. Luckely, xoot stumbles onto a teleporter and teleports back to Herve's treadmill car before anyone notices. When they get to the highway, Microsoft Zombies 2000 attack them on Windows motorcycles.]


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

[Herve hands xoot a jar with green stuff in it.
"Here," he says, "dump this on your head."
xoot dumped the green stuff on his head and instantly realized that his mind powers were back. But, they were weaker, because he was limited to 50 psi. Psi is a measure of mind power, and he had 50 psi. It takes 0.1 psi to do 5 minutes of stuff with a chair. It took 15 psi to kill someone.]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 5, 2002)

[xoot couldn't believe he really had psi powers so he used 5 psi to do something with a chair. "Woah, that's so cool that you can do something with a chairÐlook out!!" said Steve Jobs. While xoot was doing something with a chair, Bill gates had climbed into their car and was pointing a MS Ray XP 2.6 mind control gun at Herve and fired. The beam engulfed Hereve, but did nothing. Surprised by this, Bill Gates was destracted long enough for xoot to do something with a chair on him. xoot was just about to kill him when Michal Dell came in a helicopter and rescued him. Dell was wearing a black turtleneck and pointed a RDF emitter at the car. "Ha, ha, ha! There can only be one Jobs and I will replace you!!" Dell fired his RDF at them, but in true Dell style it was low quality and only  slightly impressed them. "Whoa! That's so cool how you have psycic powers and can do something with a chair." Disappointed by his failure, Dell and gates flew away to plot their next scheme.]


----------



## xoot (Apr 5, 2002)

[xoot knew where the iDisk lived. He teleported himself there and asked him how he could remove the psi restriction with his mind powers. The iDisk said that you must stand on top of a mountain. xoot teleported himself on top of Mt. Everest and removed his psi restriction. Then he teleported himself back and went after Dell with Herve and Jobs in his electronic, internet-equipped, weapon-equipped car.]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

[With the help of xoot's psi powers, Herve's treadmill car caught up with Dell's helicopter. xoot readied a psi blast which would have destroyed the copter, but Bill Gates hit him with a psivirus. This would have killed an ordinary person, but xoot's psi powers weakened it. Reacting to this threat it used all it's power to neutralize xoot's psi powers. xoot now had no psi powers and he could never get them again because of the psivirus, but the psivirus cannot hurt him or otherwise affect him.]


----------



## xoot (Apr 8, 2002)

[xoot armed himself very heavily with his two plasma bullet machine guns. He fired them at Gates.]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

[Gates seemed doomed, but his helicopter crashed, causing the bullets to miss. Before xoot could fire again, he used his psi powers to flee to Redmond.]


----------

